# Bild und Pfad gleichzeitig transformieren!?



## StickUpGirl (7. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne ein Bild bzw. Objekt und dessen Pfad *gleichzeitig* bewegen...
Finde leider keine Lösung...  
Kann mir jemand helfen?

Schonmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (7. Dezember 2004)

Also,
machbar ist das über einen kleinen Umweg:

aus deinem Pfad musst Du eine Formebene machen. Die ist nämlich transformierbar.
Du erzeugst eine neue, völlig leere Ebene und aktivierst Deinen Pfad. Unter dem Menüpunkt "Ebene" findest Du 

>Vektormaske hinzufügen

mit der Wahlmöglichkeit

>Aktueller Pfad.

Deiner leeren Ebene ist nun Dein Pfad als Maskenform zugewiesen.

Zusammen mit Deiner Pixelebene lässt sich dieser Transformieren, heißt verzerren, Skalieren, drehen etc.

Ich empfehle, die Pixel- nd Formebene zusammen in ein Ebenenset zu stopfen, dann kannst Du das auch gleichzeitig mit allen machen, wenn Du die Ebenen verknüpft hast.


----------



## StickUpGirl (8. Dezember 2004)

Oh super 
Danke lieber Onkel Jürgen  ;-]


----------

